# Thick Dining Table



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

Burr oak was material for this build. Client had me mill the trees several years back and finally finished building their home. They decided it was finally time for the table. No metal was used in the construction of this one. I'm hoping that I have enough pictures to show you all the construction of it. Table top was 4" thick.

After running through the planer.


 

Cutting the spline joints. If I remember, they were 3/4" x 1.25" splines.





Splines in place and assembled.


 

Apparently I don't have any pictures or video of the dovetails while in process. Basically the same procedure as the splines. Make sure it is a snug fit. Don't want it to move easily.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2016)

What made you decide on sliding DT for a breadboard end?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

Brink said:


> What made you decide on sliding DT for a breadboard end?



If you're asking why a dovetail vs something else like a spline or tongue and groove as is more traditional, the weight of the breadboard and the desire for it to never fall on someone should something come loose were the primary reasons. Expansion and contraction in oak as well as a desire for a flat top are why one would put a joint in it in the first place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

Mortise and tenons for the legs and stretchers...













And finally, the finished and delivered piece. I think it turned out ok. Sure was heavy though. Took 8 of us to get the top loaded up.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2016)

Excellent build Wesley. Did you build those chairs also? If you didn't, you made a table that matches them perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

Nope, I haven't built any chairs yet. I'm learning a little about it of late, and will probably be diving into that realm in the near future. Problem is that manufactured chairs are too cheap and folks like us can't compete. However, when a client wants them out of something that is not a standard wood for the market, that's where we can make it pay.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

I neglected to mention that a flattening of all material was essential before running the lumber through the planer. I get one side flat first with a router and a jig and then proceed to run all the pieces through the planer to achieve a uniform thickness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> I neglected to mention that a flattening of all material was essential before running the lumber through the planer. I get one side flat first with a router and a jig and then proceed to run all the pieces through the planer to achieve a uniform thickness.



I built my first router planer in 2005. My current one is the 3rd or 5th version I have lost track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2016)

Very cool table, I love the mass. That's the kind of table that if you walk into it it doesn't move, and you bruise your hip. lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Great looking Table Wesley.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I built my first router planer in 2005. My current one is the 3rd or 5th version I have lost track.


I'm hoping to build a CNC this year so that I can use it to flatten the boards. I figure it will save me loads of time. Flattening boards is something that is done fairly often and always takes forever as well as taking it's toll on the router. 

I also forgot to mention the Triton router in the video. This is a pretty sweet router. Having been a 690 guy since I started, this was my first step outside that realm. I love it's features. It's only con I would say is the plastic guard that pretty well prevents it from being a decent handheld router. It is awesome in a table though with built in above table height adjustment. And at roughly 3 horse IIRC, it's certainly plenty powerful.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice looking table, how much it weigh is the question? Was also wondering, with the legs mounted the way they are, is there room for wood movement?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> I also forgot to mention the Triton router in the video.



I didn't see a Triton router in the video I saw a PC. I replaced my 3.25HP PC router in my router table with a big Triton that I really like. The PC is a dedicated planer router now.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2016)

Very well proportioned. Can't imagine how hard it was to assemble because of the weight. What type of finish did you use? Chuck


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I didn't see a Triton router in the video I saw a PC. I replaced my 3.25HP PC router in my router table with a big Triton that I really like. The PC is a dedicated planer router now.



The Triton was in the initial post's video.



Nature Man said:


> Very well proportioned. Can't imagine how hard it was to assemble because of the weight. What type of finish did you use? Chuck



We've all had that one client that wants to finish a piece we've made for them and we can't help but cringe..........especially when we finally get done with the build and we're thinking please let me finish this so it doesn't look pathetic when it's done. This client actually finished this and did an excellent job at it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> The Triton was in the initial post's video.



 Doh there it is bigger 'n Dallas.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 1, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Nice looking table, how much it weigh is the question? Was also wondering, with the legs mounted the way they are, is there room for wood movement?



I'm not sure where you mean here. The legs wouldn't particularly move across their length much, only their thickness could change some. In that regard, I suppose they could move a bit, but the minor amount that they could would be allowed for between the legs, correct. I'd guess that could be as much as 1/4" at it's worst. I'm open to learning though. Is there something that I missed and should do differently next time? 

This photo was taken about a year after it was placed in the home. In speaking with them about the table, they said that the breadboard end had in fact remained stationary while the wood in the center of the table had gone through it's stages of shrinking and swelling. They observed that it had actually increased in size about 3/16" past the end of the breadboard ends on both sides of the table at one point. While at it's smallest, it was inset from the breadboard ends by almost an eighth of an inch. The dovetail has done exactly what I had designed it to do and they were impressed to see it working as I had told them it would in the beginning. As for the legs and stretchers, I'd truly love to know if there is something that I missed with this build or not. You've got me wondering now.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 1, 2016)

Well since it's been a year I'd assume it's fine then. I was just wondering since the legs are set into the top the way they are, didn't know if when the top expands and contracts if it would mess with that at all.


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice table. 
Nice Elk. I see your picking ip Randy's public land hunting. Randy's a great guy.


----------

